# 50 Years !!!!



## Palladium (Aug 13, 2021)

This is all about to go to hell and the wheels are coming off! Look around you. Inflation is getting out of hand. Gas is rising and in shortage in parts of the country. Food cost have increased 40% since the fist of the year. Raw material cost for business is increasing faster than wages and profit margins! I've seen this not only in history, but in Communist countries! It's coming like a thief in the night! If you're not already prepared or preparing then i don't know what to tell you. The one that is coming is about to change EVERYTHING about how we conduct or live our lives. 

It's been almost 50 years to the day!...... PLEASE LISTEN TO ME!
Some of you better get to moving and better get some Jesus, Buddha, or what have you in your life. I know you think i'm nutty as bat shit! Hell..... You have no idea how bad it's about get. 
T-Minus 70 days or LESS!

I've spent my whole life trying to save people in one form or the other. Sometimes it's trough my knowledge, sometimes it's as a Marine! The one thing i have learned is you have to want to be saved. Right now you really better be saved, because your government CAN NOT, hell WILL NOT help you when the time comes. Governments can and have killed 100's of MILLIONS of people. I get frustrated trying to get people to listen to me! I try to be positive, god knows i do, but sometimes it's time to just sound the alarm. I'm spending another day preparing, what's your plans???? 
United we stand.......Divided we fall!
Semper Fi !

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_Xw5tWsOQo[/youtube]


----------



## Refining Rick (Aug 13, 2021)

I've been stocking up on my precious metals.
Gold, Silver and Lead.
Get your money out of the dollar, buy something that has actual value.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 14, 2021)

Meanwhile in Sweden... a SOCIALIST!!!!! country  ... :lol: 
No, we are definitely a capitalistic society with more billionaires per capita than USA. But we got a good social network, basic education, high school, health service... and so on paid by the taxes. But that's another story.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_number_of_billionaires

Life is returning to more normal pace, restaurants are opening up, petrol is at the same level it was just pre-covid. Food is about the same price. Optimism is up generally.

The Delta variant of covid is coming strong but the population is mostly vaccinated. 55% of the population have gotten two shots and 80% at least one. New cases of covid is about 10% of the rate of the spring and hospitalization is down to 5% of the spring numbers. Deaths even down to low single digits daily for a population of 10 millions.

By the way, I got my second shot of Pfizer 10 days ago so I'm finally fully vaccinated.  

Gold price has been steady (measured in Swedish kronor) over the last 9 months with the normal ups and downs of about 5%. The dollar rate have varied a lot more than the price of gold. Gold is an international commodity so when the dollar rate changes the price in dollar reflects that change which can lead to larger swings. Looking at the gold price in another currency, for example Euro, the recent drop in price mostly disappears since the dollar has been increasing in strength.
https://goldprice.org/gold-price-chart.html
https://www.x-rates.com/graph/?from=USD&to=EUR&amount=1

Scrap prices were insanely high just before summer vacation (we get 5-7 weeks paid vacation here in Sweden  ) with prices 50-100% higher than just a few months ago so it looks like the economy is jump starting after almost two years of covid.

What is happening in the US right now I don't know a lot about, but it looks like economically the world in big is moving along and is just doing fine. The stronger dollar rate is also showing that most of the world is positive about what is going to happen in the US in the future.

The one big problem in the world today, as I see it, is the covid pandemic. The lack of support for poorer countries from the richer is sad to see. If we don't come together with a global effort to get as many as possible vaccinated we will get new strains that sweeps the globe in the future. Every new infected person is a roll of the genetic dice and if you roll the dice long enough you will finally come up with something worse and we will be back again in the same situation with a new strain sweeping the globe.

On a personal note, I also got my two fume hoods indoors and mounted, I just need to fix the fan and my lab is up and working! Finally!

So all in all, life is good and I don't see any problems in my near future. Time for some breakfast.

Göran


----------



## Palladium (Aug 14, 2021)

That is very interesting sir and i don't mean that in a bad way. Perception is reality and reality is objectionable is a saying i like to use a lot. The one thing that amazed me when i was in other countries was can't these people SEE it. Have you lived in Sweden your whole life sir? I always thought or assumed it was the conditioning of a society to accept certain things. Freedom and Liberty exists in ones Spirit and soul. That's based on the individual. Freedoms and rights are based on the individual and not the collective. While you view things as normal in your life those ideas are based on a set of standards. The same way as i compare my standards of Freedom And Liberty to my ideals and morals. The values of my country! It's a type of brainwashing, programming, or indoctrination if you wish to label it. 

Here in America if our set of ideals and morals fall then the rest of the world will quickly follow. The day old glory stops waving is going to be a sad day and a dark period for the rest of the world. Like a famous man once said " They aren't after me.... they are after YOU, i'm just in the way. It's this set of beliefs in a system of humanity that has slowed the progression or march or evil across this Earth. Kept it in check you could say. That includes your country sir. While you view your country and Social services as a great thing history has taught us that Socialism will always lead to Communism and Communism has killed 100's of millions of people through out history. History as tells us this. The system you mentioned of a hybrid Capitalistic Socialist society is a ruse. So is our Central Banking system here. NOTHING free market about it.

We are soon to be fighting for the survival of our Country! We are in the mist of it now. Our government is in the process of suppressing the rights of it's citizens. They have tried to condition and fear monger us into submission under the disguise of security. Ben Franklin said, Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety. I'm just not built to be anything but a free man and when i feel the chains of bondage closing in on me i start reacting. It's those that would submit to the authority of the state that find themselves on train cars headed to the camps or gas chamber. It has always amazed me at the amount to submission a society is willing to allow to be placed on it. Government has NO authority over you except that which you are willing to surrender. Government doesn't tell me what to do.... I tell it what to do. I'm it's bossman! It's supposed to work for me! By the people, of the people, and for the people!

I'll be damned! I didn't sign up for this s**t ! But i'll dam sure defend my country *and yours* also based on that set of principals i believe in. It's the humanity of the individual that makes up societies of great advances and accomplishments. The willingness, spirit, and strength along with the endurance to preserver *ANYTHING* based on nothing more than a will to succeed. Sacrifice! You have to be willing to put it all on the line, not for yourself...... But for God, Country, and your fellow man! Make no mistake, evil walks this earth and will manifest itself when the time is right. It can take many shapes and forms and can and will commit atrocities. History again teaches us this. 

Your take on your perspective is interesting sir and i respect it, i just don't understand it.


----------



## galenrog (Aug 14, 2021)

That’s right. Go off on Sweden. Now that you are done with your rant, go live outside the US for a few years. Perspective is everything. I love all of Sweden I have seen. Except Malmo. Not in love with Malmo, but that is personal. Having relatives and friends in Denmark, Sweden, Faroe Islands, Iceland, and others allows me to explore what works in other cultures. What is best for Iceland is not always best for Denmark. What is best for Florida is not always what is best for Alaska. 

Enough of politics. Back to recovery and refining of precious metals.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 14, 2021)

I guess when you get right down to it ANYTHING can be political.
Again, an objectionable term. I could make the argument the discussion of gold and it's place in the economy, markets, to include refining, is political. Let's close the board.... one man has decided he was offended by the discussion of something (me). Not directed at your sir, but see how that can be interpreted and presented? Maybe it's peoples view from collectivism and the safety blanket it provides. Freedom and Liberty offer nothing but chance, risk, and reward. You success or failure is based on the individual, not the collective (Socialism). We have a form of collectivism, but it's United under the individual first and foremost with Socialism being offered as a Moral charitable gift of Society, not one to be provided for at the FORCED hand of another unwilling participant based on what a group collective has decided. It's kind of like the way people take offense the me explaining the basis of HISTORY. That wasn't my opinion.... Those are facts of history and those who fail to recognize them will repeat it. I'm not offend one bit. But i could tell it bothered some people. People can come back and say no, it was the board rules, but that's not it.

The right to be offended is one of our most cherished rights here in America and i can respect that.
Seems someone has already complained. Guess my right to speak is not as great as whomsoever right it is to be offended! Ban away.... I'll die on this hill of Freedom and truth.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 14, 2021)

galenrog said:


> That’s right. Go off on Sweden. Now that you are done with your rant, go live outside the US for a few years. Perspective is everything. I love all of Sweden I have seen. Except Malmo. Not in love with Malmo, but that is personal. Having relatives and friends in Denmark, Sweden, Faroe Islands, Iceland, and others allows me to explore what works in other cultures. What is best for Iceland is not always best for Denmark. What is best for Florida is not always what is best for Alaska.
> 
> Enough of politics. Back to recovery and refining of precious metals.
> 
> Time for more coffee.



And i agree with everything you said sir, minus that one word! The world is a very exciting and wondrous place. When in other cultures you must respect their beliefs and cultures as a sign of respect! The same way i would expect them to view mine.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 14, 2021)

There is a time when politics talk turns into survival talk, and I agree we are at that point. Everyone should prepare for what is coming before it's too late, if it is not too late already. It is going to hit the fan.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 14, 2021)

Then take it to a political or survivalist forum or group. This thread has nothing to do with refining, and no strained attempt at justification will change that. 

I've read posts recently arguing we're infringing on members' first amendment rights to free speech, whether it be religion, politics, or the use of profanity. This is not a democracy. It's not an American forum. It's a private, Canadian forum. No one has any rights here that are not granted by the forum's owner, Noxx. He has empowered several moderators to keep the forum on topic.

To those who feel I'm "muzzling" their right to an open discussion, I refer you to the forum rules at: Board Policy-------This should be read by everyone.

Rather than tell anyone to stop posting such content I'll just lock this thread.

Dave


----------

